# Which Kennyi Is Better?



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I have two male kennyi in my 120 gallon cichlid community tank. lately, the subdominant one declared war on the other one and took over half of the tank, and now both think their dominant and are chasing everyone (including killing an adult red zebra male and breeding with the red zebra female). I'm thinking of removing one male (maybe just to another tank, or selling/giving it away), and need help with my decision. 

Which male is prettier, or has more desirable traits to a breeder?

I'll call the more active one in each vid. kennyi #1, and the other one will be Kennyi #2






Kennyi #1 is shown first






Kennyi #2 is shown first

P.S. why is my video shown twice?


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

I think that number 1 has a bit better personality. Number 2 seemed a bit aggressive. Otherwise they are both beautiful. I feel for you have to decide which one to remove. Good luck.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

it may not be apparent in the video, but both are equally aggressive. the calmer one was only acting like this because he lost a recent fight to the other one...

these fish are terrorizing everyone, and i need help deciding; most of my friends like them equally, which isn't helping!


----------

